
Ask HN: My clients always lose interest towards end of projects - aetherspawn
Hi,<p>I am having a problem where my clients are losing interest towards the end of projects. When the agreed contract is delivered, usually very early in the amount of time agreed, I usually ask for feedback on the deliverable before sending them the invoice.<p>The work is not garbage - it&#x27;s high quality work, fully commented, and I&#x27;m good at my job.<p>In 2 instances now, my client has taken a long time relative to the contract period to send back feedback (i.e. up to 2 weeks on a 3 week contract), and in two cases now the client has simply become either non-responsive or argues long-running of the contract, mainly to do with their delay in providing feedback.<p>I was wondering perhaps instead of sending the deliverable for feedback, I should be sending them an invoice as soon as the project is &quot;100% complete&quot; and allowing them to argue any touch-up points rather than leading with the assumption that the client may want touch-ups made.<p>Does anyone in a contracting or freelancing background have any feedback about how to deal with this issue?
======
eschutte2
Don't ask for feedback. Just send the invoice. Try to avoid being done very
early. Maybe they'd have less trouble staying interested if they paid in
advance.

~~~
aetherspawn
Interesting, thanks. You can probably tell that I'm new to this.

------
clintonb
The money, referrals, and future contracts are your feedback. What sort of
feedback are you seeking?

> The work is not garbage - it's high quality work, fully commented, and I'm
> good at my job.

Depending on who hired you, no one cares that your code is commented. Keep
doing it, but note that it's probably not a huge deal to the decision makers.

~~~
aetherspawn
Thanks

I do a lot of web work - especially converting from wireframe to code for
design departments without internal developers, sorry I should have mentioned
that.

------
daleholborow
You should be getting paid at incremental milestones, NOT big-bang 100% at the
end.

